# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Parhélie (Centre psychiatrique pour enfants et adolescents)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Parhélie (Centre psychiatrique pour enfants et adolescents)
J. Pasturlaan, 43 
Bruxelles


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Parhélie (Centre psychiatrique pour enfants et adolescents).*

----------

